# Plastic fender, gravel, wheel lockup, down I went



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

Sunday I was riding my old filet brazed Schwinn Sports Tourer fitted with Planet Bike plastic fenders. My wife and I were going along at our typical 14 mph on a gravel trail when all of a sudden my front wheel locked up. I slid for a while then down I went. A piece of gravel had wedged between my front tire and the fender. The fender then folded up into the gap between the tire and the fork. I simply took off the front wheel and the fender popped back into shape, albeit with a few creases. I got up and dusted myself off. My only fear was what could have happened if I was on pavement at high speed. I checked th emax speed on my computer. 41 mph. chilling thought.

Is this a known hazard for plastic fenders? Would those nice Giles Bertroud Stainless Steel fenders pose the same risk? Maybe my clearance between the tire and fender was too tight, or maybe the clearance was converging. I never gave much thought to fender installation and hazards.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Usually the hazard is a stick, but this isn't surprising. I think if you're riding off-road you should only use the mudguard that attaches to the seatpost. Glad you're okay!


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

The SKS fenders I use have a break-away attachment at the dropout for the front wheel to prevent this sort of thing.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I've got a set of berthoud fenders, and for what it's worth, I've never had gravel cause the front wheel to lock up- every now and then a piece of gravel will stick to the tire and it'll rattle through the fender, but that's about it. 

I'm guessing (and this is just a guess) that because berthoud fenders are stainless steel and very stiff, they tend to brush off larger pieces of gravel rather than flexing around the gravel and causing lock up.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Suggest a Fender Mounting Change*

MB1 mentioned on this board a few years ago. Adjust the fenders so the back / bottom end of the fender is closer to the tire than the rest of the fender. Then, anything that gets by it has more room as it continues its revolution through the front fork, or rear stays. Not quite as fashionable as evenly spaced fenders, but it might have helped avoid your accident.


----------



## WrongBikeFred (Oct 19, 2005)

Anywhere you can run fenders, you can also run slicks, that and keeping the fender closer to the back edge of the tire has, knock on wood, prevented this from happening to me. 


I'm off now, to go flip over my bars in traffic due to a rock stuck between my front tire and fender. It's been nice to know ya.


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Similar with Toe Overlap*

Last year I did something similar, but the culprit was toe overlap. I was trackstanding at a stopsign and didn't realize that my front wheel was angled around enough that the tip of my shoe was hitting the fender. When I started to pedal I forced the fender into the tire where it got folded in half upon itself. Luckily the only issues were some bent fender stays and me feeling foolish...

In retrospect I think it is the placement of the fender stays in relation to my pedals. I have since taken off the little protective black plastic caps and shortened the stays, but I can still tap the fender with my toes if I don't pay attention....


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Few weeks ago I was going downhill on a bike with toe-strap pedals and fenders. Coming to a stop, turn slightly toe overlap, can't get out--down I went! I must have looked like an idiot.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Steve-O, Sweet ride. Very clean lines and stealthy. What kind of frame is that?


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Old Ride*

That's an old 70's era Witcomb that I restored... More info (and many picts) here:

Inital Find

Restoration and finished product

This is my winter commuter ride... Next project? Early 90's fully rigid Stumpjumper purchased at a garage sale for $40 with the orginal Ground Controls and Deore Canti Brakes!


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

I've modified a few plastic fenders by scalloping out the edges so that the fender could sit higher in the fork. Two minutes with a dremel tool should do it.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I would recommend going one size bigger for the fenders. My cyclo-commute big could fit the smallest size, but when I put the fenders on in the winter I have more clearance and I find that comforting. I can't understand why anyone would bother with the snap on plastic fenders, when the fiberglass/alum ones take about 10 minutes to take on and off. I love my commuter bike this time of year, because I don't have my fenders on. Pretty soon that trip will be over  

MTT


----------

